

Machine Learning at Stack Exchange - denzil_correa
http://kevinmontrose.com/2015/01/27/providence-machine-learning-at-stack-exchange/

======
jlhonora
I built a "visualizer" for your personalized data, check it out here:

[https://jlhonora.github.io/stackexchange-
predictions/](https://jlhonora.github.io/stackexchange-predictions/)

I didn't know this data existed, and was a bit turned down when I saw the data
was in JSON format. It looks much better with a graph! Check it out and tell
me what you think. Any suggestions?

------
dthal
>> ... however, the choice of algorithm mattered little... and the largest
gains always came from introducing new features.

This was also the collective opinion of top Kaggle competitors as described in
a post[1] on NoFreeHunch.

[1] [http://blog.kaggle.com/2014/08/01/learning-from-the-
best/](http://blog.kaggle.com/2014/08/01/learning-from-the-best/)

------
screwedup
I think you neglected to fix the last picture.

~~~
kmontrose
Something of an in joke I suppose, but design thought it was funny enough to
leave as is.

